# Iron Lotus BAGSEED-CFL's, 2nd Round.......



## Iron Lotus (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, Since all but 1 plant was kept since my first journal, And Ive started 3 new ones, I thought It was time for another journal. I will Include the big one from the first grow, Its been on 11/13 shedule for the past 2 days. So have the little ones, Due to lack of room, and havent made another area for the little ones yet. Its all bagseed, From what I would call pretty good smoke. I havent smoked normally for almost 3 weeks now, When the big (hopefully girl) starts showing sex... Hopefully It will be female and I will be able to smoke her up. I supercropped the  big one by pinching the stems, A side note on that plant, Is it almost died with the rest like 3 times but came back and is doing decent!

Dont hate on my grow space, I used the un reflective side. And used big signs that you see at service stations as the walls, no, I didnt steal them. Family member works at one. But They are big, lightweight, and really durable so they were the best thing for my apartment grow so I can take them down easily and fit them in the storage closet. The light fixture is made of the same thing, with wood outline for stability, Completely Low Cost DIY to the bone here. I may have 25$ invested into everything.
20 1750Lumen CFL's

Soil is mix of scotts top soil, and mushroom compost.
And ive been using 10.10.10 MG ferts. I know I know... But
its working for now so I'll keep my fingers crossed, This is like
a big experiment for me to learn from So Hopefully someone
can find enjoyment out of watching this journal. Its about as
cost effective as you can get.. Lets see how it turns out
:48: 
:fly:​ 
edit: Pics coming in next post....


----------



## Iron Lotus (Oct 29, 2008)

Getting started.......


----------



## Iron Lotus (Oct 29, 2008)

3rd picture is actually the one that was wilted so badly about a day
ago when I posed in the sick plants section... Doing alright now 

That first one is a prettttttyyyy thang.. And the 2nd pic, Is a double wammy, Forked off and has 2 main branches it seems.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*Looking good IL. :aok: Here's some of that good old GREEN MOJO to give them young ladies a boost.  *


----------



## Iron Lotus (Oct 29, 2008)

And heres what they are looking like in their home for now on 11/13
timer.... It is so ghetto... But So lovely to behold for a beginner "grower" like myself..... Feel free to post, Show your support I have a fan blowing on em makin em wave ever so slightly at me as well helping keep the temps down.... I am keeping my fingers crossed!
:48:​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*Call it what ya will but it's doing the job.  Just look at how bushy that one lady is.  :hubba:  Whatever your doing keep it up as the ladies seem to be loving it.  *


----------



## Iron Lotus (Oct 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking good IL. :aok: Here's some of that good old GREEN MOJO to give them young ladies a boost.  *


Much appreciated!!
:smoke1: :watchplant:  I will need all I can get!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Oct 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Call it what ya will but it's doing the job.  Just look at how bushy that one lady is.  :hubba: Whatever your doing keep it up as the ladies seem to be loving it.  *


 
Lets hope they dont have a sudden change in personality like most women!:laugh:
:fly:​


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

Well..... I think the big boy, is a indeed... a boy. It has the little berry things showing today when the lights came on I did my daily inspection, and There they are, I dont know what they are, but Im pretty sure its not something a female has. So Now I got this big *** plant that I guess I have to just throw away. Talk about alotta work for dissapointment.

Heres some pics, You can check it out.. Looks to me like they are little pods that would normally have something like seeds in them... So whatcha think, I think they are the plants balls. Which makes me terribly dissapointed.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

possibly yes, need a closer look really. give it a few more days if you can't get closer shots, to make sure


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I had big shots, But the site wouldnt let me post them, i will try and get a bigger one and post it in a couple minutes..... stand by....


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, looks like a boy, sorry.  Why not collect some pollen, he is a nice specimen it would be a shame to waste his life if you wanted to make some seeds for yourself later.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

just try to crop a close up of just the 'balls' if you can  and yes if you can keep it growing somewhere where it won't affect anything else you have growing then you could collect pollen. I know its always sad when this happens, but don't think of it as a loss, think of what you've learnt from growing it and keeping it alive so far


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

OKay here are some, I just cropped out the area instead of resizing the pic so it stayed big.......... Now you should be able to see it good


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

yea thats better can see them really well, very good shots there! But yes its definately male  sorry bro


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea thats better can see them really well, very good shots there! But yes its definately male  sorry bro


 
what a bummer. This means no smoke for me for another lonnnggg while:cry: 

Well, thats the main grow area, I dont want the plant polinating the area that the other plants will be going in..... I really hate to trash teh plant. All that bushyness and all that... Ah. :ignore:  You know how it is 

But Maybe I can put the other 3 under those lights, And germinate a couple good seeds to put under my new mini=fixture I made up a couple days ago for my 3 smaller plants. 

Pics: The one in the middle, Seems to be a REALLY strong plant and very even as far as growing, and has a stronger smell than either plant beside it..... Do you think its time for a transplant?  Lemme know what you think of the 3 babies...... 
*EDIT:* Im looking for suggestions on what to do as far as transplanting these 3.
Thinking maybe a bit smaller pot than what the big boy was in, and some different
soil, thats readily available at either Home depot, wal mart, or lowes... 

Opinions definatly welcome on that matter, I figure its almost time for them to be moved.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

hmmmmmm.







:lama: 


​


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

that's to bad bro, i feel for ya. *GREEN MOJO GREENMOJO THEM OTHER THREE ARE GIRLS*

i would stay with the same kind of soil u started in. its not a good idea to change it.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> that's to bad bro, i feel for ya. *GREEN MOJO GREENMOJO THEM OTHER THREE ARE GIRLS*
> 
> i would stay with the same kind of soil u started in. its not a good idea to change it.


 
Thank you kind sir...... Theres 1 that Im a little skeptical about out of the 3. But theres 1, that smells so good and strong, and is growing symetrically perfect.... I know its some good shiot. If I can keep her alive and doing well I think That will be some killer smoke... And the double whammy... It has a little less of a scent, But it has a scent... The other girl... Well, She is 3rd in line, But hey maybe she will wake up and put some pep in her step, If not the 2 sisters will end up killin her.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

Big BOY was up-rooted. Got the soil still in the green pot it was in. going to let it simmer for a while until I need it. I thought about taking some of the leaves off of the plant and using them as like natural ferts? Anybody think thats a good Idea?

And so I moved the girls into their new home accordingly.
I suppose within the next week i will transplant to a pot
that is bigger than these, But not as big as the green one 
I had the "male" in.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

They are lovin the light. There is a 3rd plant, But I almost drowned it by accident so its lookin a little "heavy". Was too ugly for me to be taking pics of and ruining the moment  



Theyve been on 24/0 light schedule. But Since this space has the timer, I can set them to whatever. Would 18/6 be a good number. 19/5, 20/4. Figured a little darkness somewhere in there would be good for them.

*Whats the best to use? Im leaning toward *18/6* or* 19/5* Light Hours.*
*Will start them on it tomorrow night. Thanks for the INPUT!! *

:fly:​


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

how old are they? i am not droping mine to 18/6 till 3ed week of veggie stage. i am still at 24, an my oldest plant is 4 weeks old tuesday.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

personally i'd stick on 18/6. you are doing great there and they all look very happy and healthy


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> how old are they? i am not droping mine to 18/6 till 3ed week of veggie stage. i am still at 24, an my oldest plant is 4 weeks old tuesday.


 
Well they are maybe a couple weeks, Give or take a few days.

They were on 11/13 hours for about 3 days while I was making them
that mini fixture I posted earlier so the big one could have its space and
I could get them back to 24/0 hours....
But since it was a male, I moved them back into the bigger spot
so they could get more light. SO they were 24/0 until having to
do maybe 3 days of 12/12, And now theyve been back on 24/0
for the past day or 2 and doing well.

I thought I had read somewhere that a few hours of darkness would
help the plant recover during the cycle. I can set it to anything like
2 hours here, 2 hours there, 2 hours here..... I wonder if anyone has
tried different combos liek that with good results


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> personally i'd stick on 18/6. you are doing great there and they all look very happy and healthy


 
tahnks :aok: 

Im looking for differences in lighting schedules, trying to find peoples results for different hours etc.. etc. 

Searching around this site, and a little google action:hubba: 


Lets hope they keep doing well. I may have killed the 3rd one.:confused2: :bongin:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 3, 2008)

looks good Lotus, i'll be following along


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Iron Lotus:  Just gonna give ya my 2cents. My thoughts are from my own experiments and from what I have read,  stressing the plants in anyway increases the chance of males. Light variations, bending, pruning, starving then flooding or whatever seems to increase the odds of them becoming males/hermies. But once they are sexed slap the girls around a little, mine love it. Anyways thats my 2 cents take it for what its worth. I love your setup and have already pulled up a chair.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

well from what i have been reading about stress testing your plants for hermies if, they don't turn hermie on u after that, u got some good female plants buddy.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 4, 2008)

...Well sadly I took the male and shot it. Its laying here growing sideways witha bag over the rootball.

*MY fav most smelly and asymetrically perfect plant I put in its place, In the same dirt, In the big green pot*, Hoping it will bring good grow luck since the male was growing like a MoFo before it all had to end....

Heres some pics, Still gotta transplant the other one, Probably going
to do a slightly smaller pot than the big green one for the other baby.
The 3rd baby, Seems to be reallly weak, And isnt a survivor. And smells
of balls..:huh: .. So I think its a male. I will probably pull it tomorrow.

Enjoy some of the close ups:
I especially like pic number 8 haha


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

My fav is pic one, I am keeping a eye for that baby.
Wiseguy_Chef: yeah I am almost afraid to stress them up at this point if one went hermie on me I would be well... devastated I am on the constant lookout. I would love just to tie them up bend them over backwards and really show em who's boss. But this go around I am treatin like the ladys that they are.But her kids they better WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 4, 2008)

lovely healthy looking plants! Here's us all rooting for females!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

lol dang bro, well don't go to chiled abuse on them kids. i will have to arest u for abuse, an your plants can come live nice an happy over at my house


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef I have read in quite a few places where ppl break the stem tape it back just to increase the potency of the erb. The Mexicans stick a wood stake through the stem. AND NO MY KIDS CAN NOT PLAY AT YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 9, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> OKay here are some, I just cropped out the area instead of resizing the pic so it stayed big.......... Now you should be able to see it good



Looks like a good candidate for breeding


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lookin' nice buddy! Their likin it a lot lol!

How are you likin the smell?*


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey man, they all look great, I'm interested to see how they finish with the aluminum foil, I've heard a lot of people "talking" about how poor it is, it will be good to see the results of a grow with it.



			
				Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> I thought about taking some of the leaves off of the plant and using them as like natural ferts? Anybody think thats a good Idea?


 
No, you shouldn't put uncomposted plant material in the soil.  It may cause disease/bug infestations.  It needs to be composted down first.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

I veg on 18/6 and flower on 12/12 and always get good results.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 10, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Lookin' nice buddy! Their likin it a lot lol!*
> 
> *How are you likin the smell?*


 
Well the left one with 2 main stalks kinda smells like the last male I had 
Not much smell really....

The one on the right.... Smells like a skunk is living in the closet. 
You can tell they are 2 different plants, Texture, color, and the little
crystals are easily visible to the eye on the right one.

Also, The right plants stems are more of a reddish color, while the left plant is more a normal green. 

The right one looks way more promising at this point


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I transplanted the other baby into a 12" which is the same as the other, Just different stores. The one on the right was what that big male was in, Just picked up another pot from home depot before we left for the weekend because the double whammy was lookin like it was deprived of root growing room, It was packed in that little 5" pot so I had to change it before I left them alone for a couple days! still on 24/0 schedule.

*They are around 12 or so inches tall....... How much longer
would you run them before you switched them to flower*?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks to suffering a little over ferting but otherwise a very nice plant especially bag seed.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 11, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Looks to suffering a little over ferting but otherwise a very nice plant especially bag seed.


 
Yeah its always the bottom rung of leaves that get the blunt of it
and sometimes the tips start to slightly curl.

They keep growing though, and dont appear to be dying.
So I just roll with it.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright, I labeled them plant *A*, and plant *B *in the pics. I'll do a post for each so theres no confusion, one plant pics, then the other plants pics in 2 back to back posts. In this post I will post the pics of both plants together only......​ 
:48:​


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 14, 2008)

*Plant A*​


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 14, 2008)

*Plant B*​


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 14, 2008)

*Okay well the plants are growing decently, They look like 2 different styles. A is shorter leafs.... B seems to want longer thinner leaves.*

*A has two main stalks that are thick at the bottom, B is the standard one up the middle.*

*I have noticed the smell of B has went down, The leaves were smelling skunkish and had more shiny peices all over the leaves than it does now.*

*A is still going like it was, Not as many shiny peices and not very noticable smell. But both are growing alright it seems.*

*They are both in vegging still, switched from 20/4 to 24/0 couple days ago. What does it mean if theres more or less crystals all over the leaves? Seems like it would be a waste of leaves after its done with veg/flower and you cut the leaves off, Seems like the crystals add to the highness or something, I dunno the specifics of that though.*

*How long should I keep them vegging, I could flower at any time just*
*dont want to do it too soon to where I get like hardly any smoke.*
*:48: *​


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

hey buddy - your doing a great job with them babies!!!

were they both from the same bag of weed?

I'd say plant A has a bit more Indica in it, say 60% indica and 40% sativa. Plant B is more Sativa, say 80% Sativa and 20% Indica... they both look FAB though!

How tall are they now and how much height do you have under your lights for flowering?

How old are they now?

Remember they could easily double in height when they going into flower, especially with the sativa in them. They look a good size now to flower, but its hard to judge with no size comparison...how tall are they exactly? And don't worry about not getting much bud...you can grow a plant from 12/12 from seed and still get LOADS of buds 

Why have you changed the light schedule to 24/0?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey buddy - your doing a great job with them babies!!!
> 
> were they both from the same bag of weed?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply, You are the only one,:confused2: 
I was beginning to feel left out. Maybe my stickies post
pissed some people off haha :laugh: :joint4:  To answer your questions:

I think they were from 2 different bags. Out of a few germinations
and sprouts these 2 looked to be the most promising and grew best
the quickest so I kept em because I knew i didnt have room for more.

Plant A is 18", and Plant B is 15"

Id put the plants at right around 1 Month old give or take a week maybe.

I went to 24/0 because I thought it would help me get to flowering
a little quicker.


Anything else ya need to know just lemme know.:fly:

edit: Lights are usually between 2-3" from top of plants.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 15, 2008)

:fly: Guess I can go ahead and throw em on 12/12 :fly:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*If you want, you can flower whenever!*


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 15, 2008)

How about 11/13 instead


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 16, 2008)

Everything looks great here man, good job.  Why 11/13?  12/12 is the tried and true approach that is universally accepted by the vast majority of people (aka "Tried and True"), so if you want to experiment have fun with 11/13.  If not, stick with 12/12.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 16, 2008)

They are on a 12/12 right now.
Its just a waiting game now.
I'll be on the lookout for some sex.

Wish me females! At least one! AH!

:fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> How about 11/13 instead


 


okay *Iron*..I am sorry I did not see your grow..I am fellow BHC member too..But to be honest I dont use cfl lighting so I dont watch them to offten..But i will say yours are looking rather nice..And when i started my first grow Journal  no one at all for like 30 posts..I sounded like I was playing with self..lol..and you will fall into your group my friend..heck  Im subscribbing to this here GJ..Move over *Thorn*..Im a takeing a seat..:hubba: ..

Most run either 12/12 or 10/14  for flower..but as *THC* has stated 12/12 Norm..KEEP M GREEN  ..oh and I will be watching


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> I'll be on the lookout for some sex.
> 
> Wish me females! At least one! AH!
> 
> :fly:


 

:rofl: ....atleast....How many you normaly get..:giggle: ..I wish I had sex with just one 4 now.. ..Im going to smoke my :bong1: :bolt: :bong:


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Iron I predict all females.  Thanks for the pics


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*Hahaha!

I'm on the lookout for some sex too buddy. Let me know if you find some action, and if shes any good throw her this way! :rofl:*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm shifting up an inch or 2 for ya 4u! hey no why should i move... you can sit on my lap :hubba: 

personally i'd stick with 12/12 but its your grow so your choice. the only time i've used anything different in flowering is when i had to move and was near end of flowering so moved it down to just 10 hours on. didn't make much of a difference to be honest but they will flower best at 12 and produce most trichomes then as they will be getting that little bit more light that 11 hours on.

I'd say they sure are ready for flowering so go ahead bro!! :hubba: we wanna see some buds!!! 

Good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2008)

What is BHC? Or where is it. www?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the replies! :holysheep: 


Was a pleasant surprise, I will get some pics to show how they
are doing so far in 12/12, Been busy lately with the kids
and all the other stuff goin on. Im about to fall over goodnight
for now!!

:48: :stoned:


----------



## tesla (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Iron, the ladies should be showing by now? Any pre flowers?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2008)

:ciao: Iron..I Know all to well about the Kids and things.:hairpull: .please we are all anxous waiting for the pics of ALL FEMALES. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :bolt: :bong:



KEEP M GREEN:lama:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 23, 2008)

Definately :huh: :stoned: :bong2: right now. Thank you.


Well Ive been busy, But holding off on pics because I was looking last night and the plants arent really showing sex. Lots of new growth, Well plant B has signs of being like the last one which was... male  I can see tiny little like pebbles, and I thought for sure it would turnout to be a female as good as it was lookin... 

Plant A still has nothing showing but new growth, some grass like things getting a little longer between nodes but no sign of any new growth from what I can tell, So I'll hold off pics.

I have read different time lengths for showing sex, I guess I have to keep waiting to find out!


:48: 
"Flyin High Again"

:fly:​


----------



## tesla (Nov 23, 2008)

Waiting is the hardest part. I feel your pain.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure about that, I got some close ups, and its lookin pretty _*grimmmmmmmmm......* (They have both been under 12/12 since when I started them)_ First will be Plant B pics, then will be Plant A pics in 2 different posts, Lemmeknow what you gather from the pics....


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 24, 2008)

The one that smelled skunky most of the way through veg, I thought for sure this would give some buds.... Looks like its going to get pulled and trashed I guess, From what I can tell anyway.......


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 24, 2008)

And the one that is slooowwww to show much signs. Thick stems on this one sturdy plant but never had the smell that plant B had, Which I guess smell doesnt matter much if its not female, All this and still no bud.... Dunno what to do:ignore: :holysheep: 

ANyway heres plant A and what it looks like, Anybody able to tell anything? *Should I go ahead and clear out plant B just incase?? *


----------



## tesla (Nov 25, 2008)

B is a male for sure. I have a hard time seeing if a is. 
Sorry Man Get rid of him as soon as you can


----------



## tesla (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you see any pistils coming out of plant A?
A appears to have two pistils coming out of the sack?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok the male is moved and plant A gets all the light.

I can't tell if there's any pistils I am hoping there is though!!!!!!


----------



## tesla (Nov 25, 2008)

Good luck man I pullin for ya


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry love B is definatley male so yea u can throw him out 

A I think is a lady, but its too hard to tell really so you need to leave 'her' in there on her own for another week or so to make sure. How old are they now?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 26, 2008)

ID guess close to couple months.......




:fly: ........................... :bongin: ........................ :fly:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 26, 2008)

...Heres all I can get for ya at the moment, Seem to be needing more watering than veg. Still on 12/12..... Still it seems to be growing a bit bigger and still havent found a sure sign of sex so I took some pics....

Look with me.... think with me..... yes, smoke with me :fly:


----------



## tesla (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry man still can't tell. I will pray to the Ganja god for ya. Keep us updated. I would suspect you should know any day for sure.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 27, 2008)

are the two plants the same seed? If so A. is probably your female. Males usually show their goods before females in my experience.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 27, 2008)

can't tell for sure yet  but its a lovely healthy lookin plant!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you fellow cloud climbers.....



			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> are the two plants the same seed? If so A. is probably your female. Males usually show their goods before females in my experience.


This is what I am hoping, Although I know they were germed the same, Might not be the same stuff, But had to be close together I would suspect.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

any sign yet?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks guys been busy as usual.....
I'll do 2 back to back posts for pics.
First is pics of whole plant, 2nd is close ups
because I think i spotted a hair or two....

Here are standing pics of the plant..........
Its gettin taller and taller, and taking FOREVER
to start showing much... its almost like its telling
me it wants to keep growing... And Im running out of
room to lift the lights without structural changes to my rigging...
So I changed lighting to 11/13 to maybe hasten the flowering for a few days...


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 1, 2008)

..and here are the close ups..... Does anybody else spot any hairs?!???!?!??


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> So I changed lighting to 11/13 to maybe hasten the flowering for a few days...



Woah! Hold your horses! You need to learn some patience my friend "have a little..patience.." lol anyway... You don't wanna go messing around with the light schedule. They will show when their ready. You will feel awful crap if you discovered a hermie after this.

Ok so the close-ups..

Yea the second and third pic i'm 95% sure show pistils :hubba: give it another week and you'll probably see them all over the place on her! Which plant is that on by the way?


----------



## tesla (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep Female for sure!!!!


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 2, 2008)

is that the plant that split into two tops?  i'm gunna join in on this :watchplant:

good luck man, heres some green mojo for you. keep that female happy and she should grow!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Thorn.... I put it back to 12/12. I'll have more patience.......
I wish that was one of my virtues.... 

I put those other lights on it you can see on the side
in the last post on the page before this one, And it spawned
alot of new growth. I am runnin outta room though its gettin
taller and taller   Its plant A. Plant B was a male and is elsewhere
no longer being acknowledged.

And Thanks Ironman149 yes it split off into 2 main stalks as a baby.
You can see the pics of the whole plant on the page
before this one, Very last post. 

More pics soon when I hopefully see some more future lung candy.

:48:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

cool beans.. looking forward to more pics. I bet your definate she's a lady now eh :hubba:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 5, 2008)

I should have put this baby on 12/12 way before its growing and definatly taking her own sweet time to develope....... Gonna be a long one It looks like... Hopefully she will be nice to me and give me a lil bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:48: :fly: :bongin: :fly: :hubba: :48:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 5, 2008)

Told ya she was gonna be your girl. They just take time. Especially from seed because they have to mature. That is why I love clones, they are already sexually mature and can be put into flowering at anytime. And they do not stretch as much. Just think in 8-10 weeks you will be smoking your own Dank.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey everybody.... No updates lately somebody actually stole my 8.1 M.pixel cybershot off my desk.....Had to buy a "less great" Nikon 8 Mpixel Nikon coolpix... Finally took some pics though!!

I DEF think i need a nute change, have to keep fan on high now and lights about4" away from plant. Still in 12/12...... Its gotten top heavy had to tie it a little.. Branches at the bottom are gettin really thick 3/4 inch each after the split, Before the split just above the dirt gotta be about an inch thick. Last 2 waters have been JUST WATER because of the nute burn it looked like was goin on.....
​


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 29, 2008)

nice job man.  They shure look like a sativa strain...are they?  Keep the pics comming.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Dec 29, 2008)

hey man was looking at your setup and all and as wondering how you did your lights? i have a similiar setup and looking for improving..


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 31, 2008)

happiehippie said:
			
		

> nice job man. They shure look like a sativa strain...are they? Keep the pics comming.


 
Yo mang, I am certain they must be. I had a shorter fatter leafed
plant also that maled out on me, This girl luckily still going decent....




Oh hey everybdy was experimenting with my new camera since my other was stolen and turns out its actually really sweet, Had to find everything on it was just laid out differently....* Got some good close ups for you guys to check out..... Got pics of some of the random bud sites... Click and enjoy some of teh bud pr0nz:hubba: -------->>>*


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 31, 2008)

More pics.........


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 31, 2008)

..And somemore close ups.. Really liking the new cam also thankfully. 

Hopefully you like some of the pics also:48:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 31, 2008)

Your leaves are curling like that because they need more light. I would add a few more lights or try and get them closer. Other then that she looks healthy.


----------



## happiehippie (Jan 6, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Your leaves are curling like that because they need more light. I would add a few more lights or try and get them closer. Other then that she looks healthy.


 
I agree.......looks good man.           PEACE


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay I just officially ordered some *Peters 10-30-20* to finish out my flowering and hopefully save what was damaged. Should be here within a few days. Also, Got some _20-20-20_ for next round of VEG, because Im aching for this plant to finish so I can grow using better nutes, and also starting flower before the plant gets so big, So I can do 3-4 smaller
plants, Maybe veg for a couple weeks and then go ahead and flower them! _Got some beautiful seeds only a few days old from some good smoke_:hubba: 

Heres current plant.... Holdin on! Actually took a small peice of bud
off and put it on the LCD screen for a few hours and smoked it just
for fun. Didnt get anything but a small buzz. Could have just been my head... _Felt_ like a_ buzz_ though. ah whatever  .....:ignore:

Watering with ONLY water for past few days.... Due to all the damage
that looked to be creeping up on the plant, Got alot of the dead leaves off.
Didnt want to tamper too much though....

*I know cut time varies depending on the type of high youd like, But about how long does she have before she gets hacked mate?*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Lotus, nice looking grow man! I'm all about the CFL's too. You might have better results having lights all over the plant instead of just the top, especially with CFLs. You can see a lot of lower branches are getting little direct light. But otherwise, your plant looks like a beast!!!

And you say you got some seeds? Going to stick with the CFL's or step up a level with some HID lighting? 

The links in my siggy shows some CFL grows if you're interested in comparing anything with yours. Keep up the awsome work Lotus, I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## happiehippie (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks good man.......nice job.   As far as for when to harvest, the SATIVA, which is what I think you got there, will be ready around 60 - 70 days after you start the flowering stage.  The INDICAS go for around 45 - 55 days.  One of those "420" scopes will be needed to check the trichs.  Keep up the good work.       PEACE

LETS SMOKE.............:48:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 23, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey Lotus, nice looking grow man! I'm all about the CFL's too. You might have better results having lights all over the plant instead of just the top, especially with CFLs. You can see a lot of lower branches are getting little direct light. But otherwise, your plant looks like a beast!!!
> 
> And you say you got some seeds? Going to stick with the CFL's or step up a level with some HID lighting?
> 
> The links in my siggy shows some CFL grows if you're interested in comparing anything with yours. Keep up the awsome work Lotus, I'll be watching this thread!


 
Thanks.. Been checkin over some of your links, Lovin it.

And I would definatly do more lights, Its just I have limited space
and I completely let the plant veg too long and they just spurted
even more on 12/12, So Its gotta deal with what its got. I have
alotta lights on it already!

And Not sure on lighting, Probably sticking with my little home done CFL set up until I get more grows completed and get more in tune with the cannabis.



:48:
:48:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 23, 2009)

Peek a boo.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 23, 2009)

...More pics........


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 23, 2009)

And the last pics for now.... I'll post a text follow up :bongin:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 23, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed the pics of the ghetto closet.... 


Well alright, After getting the peters 10.30.20... The leaves from the newer stuff thatwasnt very damaged started looking really nice  and green! 

It feels like its been forever!!! I want to chop it and start a new grow!
Mainly because I let this thing get too big so it needs more light than
I can give it in my area etc etc... My light setup would have worked great
if it was a couple, couple feet tall plants. But I just let this thing veg for 
a while so it spurted during flowering.

Not much buds going on. I guess I should give it more
time to develope,Lots of bud sites and hairs but thats
abou it....Reallllllly want to germ these newer seeds and start
5-6 new plants. Got some perlite the other night too
finally randomly found it at walmart which was SHOCKING.
Im just waiting on the freakin buds to start developing
How much longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr do I have to sufferrrrrrr 

*edit:*
:48:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 23, 2009)

Forever, it is part of the game they play with you.


----------

